# Whole turkey - breast down?



## astro4x4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Just about to smoke up a whole 9 lb turkey, but do you smoke with breast up or down for juicer white meat?

TIA
Dave


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 10, 2009)

I spoke it breast up and its always been juicy in the white meat area.


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have always smoked mine breash up just looks better on the grill though, i have never put any science into it. I like to keep an aluminum bowl of water, or a pan just to keep the pit good and moist


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2009)

I have always smoked with the breast up and never had a problem...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2009)

technically you should roast a turkey breastside down for about 1/3rd of the cooking time in a rack and then flip the bird for the rest of the cooking time. the idea is the bird will self baste itself with the fat running down into the breast. that being said, i have never done this for my personal self and i have never had a problem. what i think is much more important is brining and not overcooking the damn bird!


----------



## rivet (Oct 10, 2009)

Ive always smoked, grilled or roasted my poultry breast side up for the entire cook. 

I do mine at a nice 325-350 Fahrenheit and cook until 180 at the thick part of the thigh and have always had a juicy bird. 

A nine pounder is not that big and you should have no problems getting juicy white meat unless you over cook it.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

